# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  ترجمة  العز إبن عبد السلام رحمه  الله

## نبراس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هل من ترجمة للإمام العز إبن عبد السلام رحمه الله وما أقوال علماء أهل السنة و الجماعة فيه (القدماء و المعاصرين منهم )
بارك الله فيكم  ...

----------


## روضة المحب

سبقتني للفكرة والله 
كنت أبحث اليوم عن ذلك ولم أجد فلعل من يجد يتحفنا بذلك
لكني رأيت بعض اخواننا نقل كلاما عن حقيقة العز بن عبد السلام ويحتاج الى نظر ومراجعة
http://www.ajurry.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1628
واليك هذا الرابط الذي ربما يكون له صلة بالموضوع
http://www.saaid.net/Doat/ehsan/92.htm

----------


## نبراس

بارك الله فيك ..
فقد إطلعت على هذين المقالين و غيرهما كما استمعت إلى سيرته في محاضرة لمحمد إبن موسى الشريف فلما رأيت تضارب الأقوال فيه أحببت أن أعرف القول الفصل فيه فأرجوا من الإخوة أن يفيدونا بما عندهم

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

انتظر علي أخي حتى آتيك بما ترتاح له قريحتك وتقر له عينك ولا تمجه أذنك ، ولا تدمي قلبك ، فانتظر حتى  يتمطى صباح الحجة
ساعتها لن يكون الإصباح من المساء بأمثل

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

ترجمة سلطان العلماء 
العز بن عبد السلام ( رحمه الله تعالى )
الاسم : عبد العزيز بن عبد السلام بن أبي القاسم بن الحسن بن مهذب.
كنيته : أبو محمد السُّلمي المغربي أصلاً والدمشقي مولداً والمصري داراً ووفاة.
لقبه : سلطان العلماء ، لقبه بذلك تلميذه النجيب شيخ الإسلام ابن دقيق العيد .
مولده : ولد عام 577هجرية  1181ميلادية في بلاد الشام على وجه التحديد في دمشق .
طلبه للعلم :
تلقى العلم في دمشق ودمشق منذ العصر الأموي وهي تذخر بالعلماء ، ويؤمها لجميع من المشرق والمغرب ، ولم يطلب العزُّ العلم صغيراً كغيره من الأئمة المشهورين بل طلب العلم متأخراً كابن حزم ، وحصل الكثير والكثير حتى كان له باع في شتى العلوم الشرعية .
شيوخه :
أشهر شيوخه :
(1) فخر الدين بن عساكر ( طلب الفقه عليه)
(2) سيف الدين الآمدي ( قرأ الأصول عليه )
(3) أبو محمد القاسم بن عساكر( سمع منه الحديث )
(4) عبد الحميد الحرستاني
(5) أبو الحسن أحمد بن الموازيني
(6) حنبل بن عبد الله 
(7) أبو طاهر الخشوعي
(8) عبد اللطيف بن إسماعيل
تلاميذه :
أشهر تلامذته :
(1) ابن دقيق العيد 
(2) الدمياطي
(3) أبو الحسن اليونيني
عقيدته : أشعري يرى مذهبهم سيما في باب التأويل وهذه من زلاته ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ ، وهذا لا يعني هجر ما عنده وإهداره ، وإلا ما سلم معنا أحد ، فإن جماعة من أفاضل أهل العلم وقعوا في مثل ما وقع فيه العز بل أشد ، وما علمنا أحد من سلفنا أسقطه أو أهدر من نقله ومصنفاته ، فهذا هو شيخ الإسلام الذهبي ـ رحمه الله ـ نعت الزمخشري مع أنه رأس الاعتزال بـ "العلامة" فقال عنه : العلامة كبير المعتزلة 
والحافظ ابن حجر والإمام النووي والإمام البيهقي وابن قتيبة وغيرهم كثير وقعوا في مثل ما وقع فيه الأشعرية على اختلاف يسير بل وأكثر رواة الحديث تلبسوا ببعض المخالفات العقدية كتمذهبهم بمذهب الخوارج أو التشيع أو الإرجاء وهي لا تقل خطراً عن التمشعر وإن لم تكن أكبر منها ، ومع ذلك فقد روى عنهم أئمة السنة وعلى رأسهم الشيخان البخاري ومسلم وأصحاب السنن وغيرهم .
الوظائف : كان يعمل في التدريس في المدرسة الشبلية ، والمدرسة الغزالية كلاهما بدمشق .
ولما نزل مصر عمل بالمدرسة الصالحية بين القصرين وبجوار ذلك كان يلقي الخطابة في مسجد دمشق ثم عُين خطيباً في الجامع الأموي بدمشق عام 637هـ ، 1239م ، وكان خطيباً بارعاص ملء السمع والبصر .
ظل كذلك عاماً ثم منع من ذلك بسبب مواقفه التي ستأتي ، ثم هاجر الشيخ إلى مصر سنة 639هـ ، 1241م ، واستقبله الصالح أيوب وتولى الخطابة في جامع عمرو بن العاص وعين قاضي القضاة .
وولي الإشراف على عمارة المساجد .
مواقفه :
(1) كان حاكم دمشق الصالح إسماعيل تخالف مع الصليبين ضد أخيه الصالح أيوب حاكم مصر ، وسلم لهم صيدا ، وشقيق وصفد ، وأذن لهم بدخول دمشق لشراء السلاح لقتال المسلمين في مصر .
فحينئذ خطب الشيخ في الجامع الأموي وأفتى بحرمة بيع السلاح للإفرنج لأنهم يستخدمونه في محاربة المسلمين . فعُزل الشيخ من الخطابة والإفتاء واعتقل مدة ، ثم فك حبسه وألزمه السلطان بلزوم البيت ، ومنعه من الإفتاء ليسترضي الفرنجة ، فقالوا له :" لو كان هذا قسيساً لغسلنا رجليه وشربنا مرقها " .
(2) كان الملك الصالح أيوب يكثر شراء المماليك وأسكنهم جزيرة الروضة واعتمد عليهم في غقامة دولتهم بدولة المماليك ، فعلم بذلك العز ، وهو قاضي القضاة ، فأرسل إليهم وأعلمهم أنه لايجوز تصرفهم ولا بيعهم ... إلخ وحالوا مساومة الشيخ لكنهم لم يستطيعوا إلى ذلك سبيلا ، وقال نعقد لكم مجلساً ، وينادى عليكم للبيع لصالح بيت المال ثم يحصل العتق بطريق شرعي . فرفعوا الأمر إلى السلطان فراجع الشيخ فأبى ، فأخبره أنه لا يعنيه هذا وليس من اختصاصه ، فعزل الشيخ نفسه ، وغادر القاهرة والناس في أثره ، فركب السلطان إليه واسترضاه حتى رجع ، ثم نادى عليهم واحداً واحدا وأغلى ثمنهم ، ثم الشتراهم الملك الصالح وأعتقهم .
(3) العز وبيبرس :
عند بيعة بيبرس قال له الشيخ : أنا أعرفك مملوك البندقدار ، فأحضر له الظاهر مايثبت أن البند قدار وهبه للملك الصالح أيوب وأعتقه فتقدم الشيخ وبايعه .
وكان الظاهر يحترمه ويقدره ، حتى قال السيوطي ـ رحمه الله ـ عن الظاهر بيبرس: " كان بمصر منعماً تحت كلمة الشيخ عز الدين بن عبد السلام لا يستطيع أن يخرج عن أمره حتى أنه قال لما مات الشيخ : ما استقر ملكي إلا الآن ".
ثناء العلماء عليه :
قال ابن العماد الحنبلي في "شذرات الذهب " (3/301) :وفيها أي سنة 660هـ توفى عز الدين شيخ الإسلام أبو محمد عبد العزيزبن عبد السلام بن أبي القاسم بن الحسن الإمام العلامة وحيد عصره سلطان العلماء السُلمي الدمشقي ثم المصري الشافعي .
قال ابن تغري بردي في " النجوم الزاهرة " (7/208) : وفيها أي سنمة 660هـ توفى الشيخ الإمام العلامة شيخ الإسلام عز الدين بن محمد بن عبدالعزيز بن عبد السلام بن أبي القاسم بن الحسن بن محمد بن المهذب السلمي الدمشقي الشافعي المعروف بابن عبد السلام.
قال ابن كثير في " البداية والنهاية " (3/235) : وانتهت إليه رياسة الشافعية وقصد بالفتاوى من الآفاق  .
قال ابن خلكان في " الديباج المذهب " : الإمام العالم العلامة الملقب بسلطان العلماء.
قال ابن قاضي شهبة في " طبقات الشافعية "  الشيخ الإمام العلامة وحيد عصره سلطان العلماء .
قال المقري في " نفح الطيب " : شيخ الإسلام عز الدين .
قال النووي في " تهذيب الأسماء والصفات " : الشيخ الإمام المجمع على إمامته وجلالته وتمكنه في أنواع العلوم وبراعته "
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في " مجموع الفتاوي " : (15/4) : وكذلك رأيت في فتاوى الفقيه أبي محمد .
قال الإمام ابن القيم :" وقد اختلف في وجود هذه الرائحة من الصائم هل هي في الدنيا أو في الآخرة على قولين ووقع بين الشيخين الفاضلين أبي محمد [ عز الدين ] بن عبد السلام وأبي عمرو ابن الصلاح في ذلك تنازع"
قال الشيخ محمد رشيد رضا "ثم نقل الحافظ ابن حجر عن شيخ الإسلام العز بن عبد السلام إمام الشافعية في عصره .
قال الشيخ الألباني  : " مساجلة علمية بين الإمامين العز وابن الصلاح " : فهذه مساجلة علمية مفيدة جرت في القرن السابع الهجري بين الإمامين العالمين الكبيرين العزبن عبد السلام ".
أخلاقه :
(1) الزهد :
قال الداودي " وكان كل أحد يضرب به المثل في الزهد والعلم ":
أ _ لما مرض الملك الأشرف مرض الموت وطلب الاجتماع به ليدعو له الطعام ويقدم له النصيحة اعتبر العز ذلك قربة ، فذهب إليه ودعا له وأمره بإزالة المنكرات ، وطلب منه الملك العفو والصفح قائلا: يا عز اجعلني في حل ، قال الشيخ : أما محاللتك فإني كل ليلة أحالل الخلق وأبيت وليس لي عند أحد مظلمة ، وأرى أن يكون أجري على الله ، فأعطاه السلطان ألف دينار فردها وقال : هذه جلسة الله لا أكدرها بشيء من الدنيا .
ب ـ لما استقال العز من القضاء عند فتواه بيبيع الأمراء حمل أمتعته مع أسرته فلم تتجاوز حمل حمارٍ !!
(2) الورع : 
عرض الظاهر عليه أن يجعل أي أبنائه شاء خلفاً له في منصبه بعد وفاته ، فأبى فقال له الظاهر : من أين يعيش ولدك؟
قال : من عند الله ، قال : نجعل له راتبا ، قال : هذا إليكم .
(3) السخاء :
ذكر بدر الدين بن جماعة ان الشيخ لما كان بدمشق وقع غلاء كبير حتى صارت البساتين تباع بالثمن القليل ، فأعطته زوجته مصاغاً لها وقالت : اشتر لنا بستاناً ، فأخذ المصاغ وباعه وتصدق بثمنه ، فقالت : ياسيدي اشتريت لنا ؟ ، قال نعم ، بستاناً في الجنة ، إني وجدت الناس في شدة فتصدقت بثمنه ، فقالت : جزاك الله خيرا
قال ابن السبكي : وحكى أنه مع فقره كثير الصدقات ، وأنه ربما قطع عمامته وأعطى فقيرا يسأله إذا لم يجد معه غير عمامته .
(4) الشجاعة :
لما جاء نائب السطان في مصر حاملاً سيفه ليقتله لفتواه ببيع الأمراء المماليك قام لاستقباله فاعترضه ابنه خشية عليه من أن يقتل ، فقال : يا ولدس ، أبوك أقل من أن يقتل في سبيل الله ، فلما خرج على النائب أرعدت مفاصله ، وسقط السيف من يده وسأل الشيخ أن يدعو له ، وقال سيدي خير أيش تعمل ؟ قال : أنادي عليكم وأبيعكم ، قال : ففيم تصرف ثمننا ، قال : في مصالح المسلمين .
تنبيه مهم : ذكر المدعو على الجفري الشيعي الخبيث الذي يظهر التصوف ويبطن التشيع : يروي أن العز بن عبد السلام ـ رحمه الله ـ عندما سمع أحد الأئمة يتكلم ، قال : هلموا إلى كلام طري حديث عهد بربه . وقام العز متوجداً يصيح بالناس .
وهذا كذب وافتراء ، كيف وهو يقول " وأما الرقص والتصفيق فخفة ورعونة مشبهة لرعونة الإناث ، لا يفعلها إلا راعن أو متصنع كذاب ، وكيف يتأتى الرقص المتزن بأوزان الغناء ممن طاش لبه وذهب قلبه وقد قال ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ " خير الناس قرني ثم الذين يلونهم ثم الذين يلونهم " متفق عليه .
ولم يكن واحد من هؤلاء الذين يقتدى بهم يفعل شيئاً من ذلك ، وإنما استحوذ الشيطان على قوم يظنون أن طربم عند السماع إنما هو متعلق بالله .
وقد حرم بعض العملماء التصفيق لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم" إنما التصفيق للنساء " ولا يصدر التصفيق والرقص إلا من غبي جاهل .... إنما يفعل ذلك الجهلة السفهاء الذين التبست عليهم الحقائق بالأهواء ". ( قواعد الأحكام في مصالح الأنام / (2/221) ) 
أشهر مؤلفاته :
(1) "قواعد الأحكام في مصالح الأنام "في أصول الفقه
(2) "الغاية في أصول النهاية " في الفقه الشافعي 
(3) مختصر صحيح مسلم 
(4) بداية السول في تفضيل الرسول .
(5) الإشارة إلى المجاز في بعض أنواع الإيجاز
(6) "تفسير القرآن العظيم ". قال ابن كثير : له مصنفات حسان : منها تفسير القرآن 
(7) مقاصد الصلاة 
(8) مقاصد الصوم 
(9) شرح السول والأمل في علمي الأصول والجدل 
(10) والعماد في مواريث العباد .
وفاته :
أطال الله عمره حتى مات عن عمر يناهز الثمانين بنحو ثلاث سنوات قبل عصر يوم السبت 9 جمادى الأولى 660هـ / 18 إبريل 1066م ، ثم دفن يوم الأحد قبل الظهر ودفن بسفح المقطم . وقد تنبأ لنفيه أن يعيش ثلاثاً وثمانين سنة ، وذلك أن أحد أصحابه زاره يوماً فقال : رأيتك في المنام تنشد :
وَكُنت كَذي رِجلَينِ رِجلٍ صَحيحَةٍ   *-*-*-*-*   وَرِجلٍ رَمى فيها الزَمانُ فَشلَّتِ
فسكت ساعة ثم قال : أعيش ثلاثاً وثمانين عاماً فإن هذا الشعر لكثير عزة ولا نسبة بيني وبينه إلا السن ، فهو شيعي وأنا سني ، وهو قصير ، وأنا طويل ، وقد عاش ثلاثاً وثمانين عاماً ـ رحمه الله ـ رحمة واسعة.
مصادر الترجمة :
* دفع الإصر عن قضاة مصر
* طبقات الشافعية
* الأعلام للزركلي
* شذرات الذهب لابن العماد الحنبلي
* النجوم الزاهرة ابن تغري بردي
* مرآة الجنان اليافعي    
* البداية والنهاية لابن كثير
* تاريخ علماء بغداد ابن رافع السلامي
* فوات الوفيات لابن شاكر الكتبي
* إيضاج المكنون للبغدادي
* المنهاج الصافي والمستوفي بعد الوافي
* المختصر في أخبار البشر 
**** هذه الترجمة مأخوذة من مقدمة تحقيق تفسير القرآن العظيم للعزبن عبد السلام تحقيق : أبي حفص الأثري أحمد بن محمد يوسف و محمد إبراهيم الحوتي ط مكتبة سلسبيل ـ القاهرة ، حدائق الزيتون .

----------


## نبراس

بارك الله فيك أخي
 على هذه المشاركة و أنتظر منك المزيد خاصة في ما جاء من أقوال تدم الشيخ كما نقلها أبو عبد الله المدني مثلا في مقاله : "حقيقة العز بن عبدالسلام وموقف شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية منه"

----------


## نبراس

هذا مقال من موقع الصوفية أرجوا من الإخوة  أن يدلوا برأيهم فيه 
العز بن عبد السلام
جاء في كتاب المعيار المُعَرّب (11/29):
سُئل الشيخ عز الدين ابن عبد السلام عن جماعة من أهل الخير والصلاح والورع يجتمعون في وقت فينشدُ لهم مُنشد:
فأجاب: ((الرقص بدعة لا يتعاطاه إلا ناقص عقل، ولا يصلح إلا للنساء ..))
وهي كذلك في فتاويه صفحة (163) وقد نقلها وأثبتها الحافظ التونسي الزبيدي رحمه الله ، في كتابِه (المرآة إظهار الضلالات).
يدّعي بعض الصوفيّة أن الإمام العز ابن عبد السلام كان يتواجد ويرقص في مجالس السماع ، ويتّخِذُون من ذلك حجّة على إباحة الرقص في مجالس الذكر عندهم . والحقيقة أن الذي ادّعوه غير صحيح ، وكل من يعرف سيرة الإمام العز ابن عبد السلام ، يدرك تماماً أن هذا الكلام كذب عليه ، وأن إلصاق هذه التهمة بهذا الإمام إنما هو للتغرير بالعامّة من الناس.
وأكبر دليل على كذب الصوفية ، أن العز رحمه الله ، قد نصَّ في أهم كتبه على تحريم ذلك فقال: ((وأما الرقص و التصفيق فَخِفَّةٌ ورعونة ، مُشْبِهَةٌ لرعونة الإناث لا يفعلها إلا راعن أو متصنع كذّاب ، كيف يتأتى الرقص المتَّزن بأوزان الغناء ، ممن طاش لُبُّه وذهب قلبه ، وقد قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: "خير الناس قرني ، ثمّ الذين يلونهم ،ثم الذين يلونهم". متفق عليه، ولم يكن واحد من هؤلاء الذين يقلدونهم يفعل شيئاً من ذلك)). انتهى  
(قواعد الأحكام في مصالح الأنام: 2ـ 186).
ومن شعر الشيخ عز الدين ابن عبد السلام في وصف الصوفية:
ذهبَ الرجال وحالَ دون مَجَالهم         زُمَرٌ من الأوباش والأنذال
زعموا بأنهم على آثارهم                   ساروا ولكن سيرة البَطَّال
لبسوا الدلوق مرقعاً وتقشَّفوا             كتقشّف الأٌطاب والأبدال
قطعوا طريق السالكين و أظلموا          سُبُلَ الهدى بجَهالةٍ وضَلال
عَمَروا ظَواهرهم بأثواب التقى         وحشَوا بواطنهم من الأدغال
إن قلت قال الله قال رسوله              همزوك همز المنكر المتغالي
ويقول قال لي قلبي عن خاطري         عن سرِّ سري عن صفا أفعالي
عن حضرتي عن فكرتي عن خلوَتي      عن جَلْوَتي عن شاهدي عن حالي
عن صفْوِ وقتي عن حقيقة حكمتي      عن ذات ذاتي عن صفا أفعالي
دعوى إذا حققتها أَلْفَيْتَها           ألقاب زور لُفِّقَت بمحال
تركوا الشرائع والحقائق واقتدوا          بطرائق الجهَّال والضُلال
جعلوا المِرَا فتحاً ، وألفاظ الخنا           شطحاً وصالوا صولة الإدلال
انظر الفكر السامي للشيخ محمد بن الحسن الحجوي الثعالبي ج3 صـ69
http://www.alsoufia.com/articles.asp...alse&gate_id=0
هل كتاب  "الفكر السامي" للشيخ محمد بن الحسن الحجوي الثعالبي  موجود على النت ؟

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

أخي العزيز نبراس لمعرفة المزيد عن عقيدة العز من خلال تفسيره فعليك بكتاب الشيخ عبد الرحمن المغرواي ـ حفظه الله ـ : 
وها هو رابطه في موضوع للأستاذ الجليس الصالح ـ بارك الله فيه ـ 
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=650
وصفحة العز في الكتاب من ص 886إلى 895

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

أخي نبراس الشيخ عز الدين بن عبد العزيز بن عبد السلام بن أبي القاسم بن الحسن بن محمد مهذب الشافعي السلمي المغربي الدمشقي القاهري :{660:ت} ـ رحمه الله ـ :
*كان من الإئمة القامعين للبدعة وذلك لما ذكره عنه السبكي في طبقاته حيث قال :
قال الشيخ شهاب الدين أبو شامة أحد تلامذة الشيخ وكان أحق الناس بالخطابة والإمامة وأزال كثيرا من البدع التي كان الخطباء يفعلونها من دق السيف على لمنبر وغير ذلك وأبطل صلاتي الرغائب ونصف شعبان ومنع منهما.اهـ (8/210)
* ثانياً كان من الآمرين بالمعروق الناهين عن المنكر وذلك لما ذكره عنه السبكي في طبقاته حيث قال :
سمعت الشيخ الإمام رحمه الله يقول سمعت شيخنا الباجي يقول طلع شيخنا عز الدين مرة إلى السلطان في يوم عيد إلى القلعة فشاهد العساكر مصطفين بين يديه ومجلس المملكة وما السلطان فيه يوم العيد من الأبهة وقد خرج على قومه في زينته على عادة سلاطين الديار المصرية وأخذت الأمراء تقبل الأرض بين يدي السلطان فالتفت الشيخ إلى السلطان وناداه يا أيوب ما حجتك عند الله إذا قال لك ألم أبوئ لك ملك مصر ثم تبيح الخمور فقال هل جرى هذا فقال نعم الحانة الفلانية يباع فيها الخمور
وغيرها من المنكرات وأنت تتقلب في نعمة هذه المملكة يناديه كذلك بأعلى صوته والعساكر واقفون فقال يا سيدي هذا أنا ما عملته هذا من زمان أبي فقال أنت من الذين يقولون { إنا وجدنا آباءنا على أمة }فرسم السلطان بإبطال تلك الحانة.
سمعت الشيخ الإمام يقول سمعت الباجي يقول سألت الشيخ لما جاء من عند السلطان وقد شاع هذا الخبر يا سيدي كيف الحال فقال يا بني رأيته في تلك العظمة فأردت أن أهينه لئلا تكبر نفسه فتؤذيه فقلت يا سيدي أما خفته فقال والله يا بني استحضرت هيبة الله تعالى فصار السلطان قدامي كالقط 
ورأيت في بعض المجاميع أن الذي سأله هذا السؤال تلميذه الشيخ أبو عبد الله محمد بن النعمان فلعل الباجي وابن النعمان سألاه
.اهـ                                                 (211،212/8)
وقال السبكي في طبقاته :
وعن الشيخ جمال الدين ابن الحاجب أنه قال ابن عبد السلام أفقه من الغزالي ( 214/8)
* ثالثاً : كان الشيخ لا يحابي في العلم ولذلك تراه كما روي عنه قال السبكي :
وحكى القاضي عز الدين الهكاري ابن خطيب الأشمونين في مصنف له ذكر فيه سيرة الشيخ عز الدين أن الشيخ عز الدين أفتى مرة بشيء ثم ظهر له أنه خطأ فنادى في مصر والقاهرة على نفسه من أفتى له فلان بكذا فلا يعمل به فإنه خطأ.اهـ (214/8)
أخي العزيز نبراس انظر للشيخ السبكي كيف بنى الفعل ذكر للمجهول حتى تدري بأن ذلك الخبر غير صحيح ، قال السبكي :
وذكر أن الشيخ عز الدين لبس خرقة التصوف من الشيخ شهاب الدين السهروردي وأخذ عنه وذكر أنه كان يقرأ بين يديه رسالة القشيري فحضره مرة الشيخ أبو العباس المرسي لما قدم من الإسكندرية إلى القاهرة فقال له الشيخ
عز الدين تكلم على هذا الفصل فأخذ المرسي يتكلم والشيخ عز الدين يزحف في الحلقة ويقول اسمعوا هذا الكلام الذي هو حديث عهد بربه .اهـ
هل يقول هذا الشيخ عز الدين ـ رحمه الله ـ وهو يصف من يفعل ذلك بالحمق ؟!!
قال الشيخ رحمه الله في كتابه "قواعد الأحكام في مصالح الأنام :"وأما الرقص والتصفيق فخفة ورعونة مشبهة لرعونة الإناث لا يفعلها إلا راعن أو متصنع كذاب وكيف يتأتى الرقص المتزن بأوزان الغناء ممن طاش لبه وذهب قلبه، وقد قال عليه السلام: "خير القرون قرني ثم الذين يلونهم ثم الذين يلونهم"، ولم يكن أحد من هؤلاء الذين يقتدى بهم يفعل شيئا من ذلك. وإنما استحوذ الشيطان على قوم يظنون أن طربهم عند السماع إنما هو متعلق بالله عز وجل ولقد مانوا فيما قالوا وكذبوا فيما ادعوا من جهة أنهم عند سماع المطربات وجدوا لذتين اثنتين: إحداهما لذة المعارف والأحوال المتعلقة بذي الجلال. والثانية: لذة الأصوات والنغمات والكلمات الموزونات الموجبات للذات النفس التي ليست من الدين ولا متعلقة بأمور الدين، فلما عظمت عندهم اللذتان غلطوا فظنوا أن مجموع اللذة إنما حصل بالمعارف والأحوال، وليس كذلك بل الأغلب عليهم حصول لذات النفوس التي ليست من الدين بشيء. وقد حرم بعض العلماء التصفيق لقوله عليه السلام: "إنما التصفيق للنساء" ولعن عليه السلام المتشبهات من النساء بالرجال، والمتشبهين من الرجال بالنساء، ومن هاب الإله وأدرك شيئا من تعظيمه لم يتصور منه رقص ولا تصفيق، ولا يصدر التصفيق والرقص إلا من غبي جاهل، ولا يصدران من عاقل فاضل، ويدل على جهالة فاعلهما أن الشريعة لم ترد بهما في كتاب ولا سنة، ولم يفعل ذلك أحد الأنبياء ولا معتبر من أتباع الأنبياء، وإنما يفعل ذلك الجهلة السفهاء الذين التبست عليهم الحقائق بالأهواء، وقد قال تعالى: {وَنَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ تِبْيَاناً لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ} وقد مضى السلف وأفاضل الخلف ولم يلابسوا شيئا من ذلك، ومن فعل ذلك أو اعتقد أنه غرض من أغراض نفسه وليس بقربة إلى ربه، فإن كان ممن يقتدى به ويعتقد أنه ما فعل ذلك إلا لكونه قربة فبئس ما صنع لإيهامه أن هذا من الطاعات، وإنما هو من أقبح الرعونات.اهـ (187/2)
أخي العزيز انظر ترجمة الشيخ السبكي له كاملة ستدري ، ولعل ترجمتنا له في المشاركة رقم (5) تنبيك عن فضله ، واعلم أن الصوفية ـ قبحهم الله ـ ينسبون إليهم الشيخ زوراً فإنهم لما رأوا فضله وباعه في العلم نسبوه إليهم ، واذكر أنني كنت في مجلس من مجالسهم فرأيتهم يقولون إن الإمام ابن القيم كان صوفي وشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية كان صوفي ، ثم انبرى أحدهم وقال : ظل الدين منتصراً وذا شوكة حتى أتى ذلك الرجل السعودي محمد بن عبد الوهاب فأنهكنا وأفسد الدين بفعلته !!!!!
أرأيت ولذلك هم ينسبون كل عالم حق إليهم حتى يقولوا نحن نحن أهل الحق ، وأنتم أنتم أهل الباطل تكذبون على كذا وكذا 
حتى تفسدوا الدين بزعمكم فلا يختلجن صدرك ولا يخفقن قلبك لغير الحق ، أما من ناحية العقيدة فالشيخ أشعري العقيدة ذلك لأن العقيدة الأشعرية كانت سائدة في هذا العصر فأنت ترى أهل القرن السابع كابن الجوزي والعز والرازي وغيرهم من الأشاعرة فلما أتى القرن الثامن وأتى الشيخ ابن تيمية عليه الرحمة وجدد الله على يديه كل بال من هاتيك الخروق فنبه الأمة إلى ما كانت عن في بحر الظلام بحر العقيدة الأشعرية 
فالإمام العز كان = أشعري العقيدة نعم ولكن لا يترك ، وإنما يفاد المرء من مصنفاته فيغرف من الصحيح ويتغاضي عن الخطأ ويحذر منه 
والله أعلم

----------


## رشيد الحضرمي

بارك الله فيكم 
بالنسبة لكتب الإمام العز بن عبد السلام ماهو المطبوع منها والمخطوط والمفقود بارك الله فيكم ؟

----------

